# Ordered today and this is what I got...



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello. I have been browsing around these forums for about a week and have found a lot of great advice, all my questions were answered somewhere. In fact it was so helpful I just went and ordered my car (2.0 TTC) this morning  after spending about 8 hours on the Audi on-line configurator.

So here is my spec and the rationale behind each choice, take it or leave it, disagree or agree - up to you, it is just my opinion (and taste or lack of!)

*Manual*
The flappy paddle looks like fun, but for the money I think I would be sad after a month due to getting bored with it.

*Paint*
Phantom black, not very original but black just does it for me, and 'er indoors

*Interior*
Magma red  , extended leather, black carpet, headlining. I know, what a tart! But it does set the car off. I thought black leather with black paint wouldn't work, cream would be a nightmare to keep clean esp. as I am not that car proud and have a couple of kids. So red it was.

Also got the extended leather option

*Acoustic Parking*
Well, 'er indoors will want to drive it now and again.

*18" 10 Spoke*
Didn't like the default wheels at all, not a big fan of pimpingly large wheels, these seemed to be understated in the Audi way (unlike the magma red seats!)

*MFSW*
Didn't cost much and I do fiddle with the volume a lot.

*Heated Seats*
Leather seats, in Wales, in the winter, are you mad!

*BOSE*
A lot of people say this isn't the business, which may be right. To me, I have had cars with and without it, all Audis and I much prefer to have it. So it makes sense to me. I think for resale people might expect this also.

*iPOD*
I have an iPOD connector in my current car and its all I listen to, so it kind of made sense

*Storage Pack*
I carry lots of crap around with me and it was another cheap one

*Cruise*
I can now set it to 50 and be safe that I won't get a ticket for the next 2 years as that is how long the roadworks on the M4 in S Wales are due to last.

*TPM*
Cheap way to ensure I don't have too many blanked out switches

And there you have it. If that helps anyone then good, if not it has helped me curb my excitement by being able to tell you all. I need to stop thinking of it now as it is due late 07/early 08


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nice spec, Red leather is the way forward.

iPod connestor is crap, USB is good

Did you go for Extended magma or black leather?


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

sounds like a good spec and you clearly have a more forgiving missus than me! Red leather interior? I would have been slaughtered!

no sat-nav? me either, your reasons (you seem to have Audi experience)?

it is exciting though, i can't stop thinking about opening the door to my TT in the morning as opposed to my 206.

Did you shop around for your delivery date?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

jbell said:


> Nice spec, Red leather is the way forward.
> 
> iPod connestor is crap, USB is good
> 
> Did you go for Extended magma or black leather?


iPOD connector  too late. If it is as least as good as my current one I'll be happy.

Yes, extended magma.....


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

drew_TTC2 said:


> sounds like a good spec and you clearly have a more forgiving missus than me! Red leather interior? I would have been slaughtered!
> 
> no sat-nav? me either, your reasons (you seem to have Audi experience)?
> 
> ...


She did raise an eyebrow at the red and I told her it is not as bright as it looks in the pics. The car I test drove had the magma seats. I can see it being an emotive colour choice though!!

Sat-nav - it's just me really, I do like the more expensive one but it would have wiped out my budget. Also, I don't often drive anywhere that I would need sat-nav for, so reluctantly I reasoned myself out of it. At resale I may or may not regret that. The conversation may go something like "Has it got SatNav mate", reply "No but I got this funky storage net and this button that checks your tyre pressure" followed by the sound of the phone going dead..........

Didn't really shop around, I like my dealer and I can save up some more cash in the mean time so while disappointing it does have some upside. Although if the excitement levels get any higher I might not live to see the car....


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

ROTFLOL :lol:

I know, i can see it now.

Oh well, it broke my budget too and with the options Hitler sitting next to the configurator whilst i played, a Tom Tom or similar was key to keeping the peace. Also there are a fair number of negative threads and comments about Audi SatNav on the forum so i'll take the hit come re-sale. If anything it will be my high mileage that will have them in kinks, they may not even get the chance to ask about SatNav... :?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

drew_TTC2 said:


> ROTFLOL :lol:
> 
> I know, i can see it now.
> 
> Oh well, it broke my budget too and with the options Hitler sitting next to the configurator whilst i played, a Tom Tom or similar was key to keeping the peace. Also there are a fair number of negative threads and comments about Audi SatNav on the forum so i'll take the hit come re-sale. If anything it will be my high mileage that will have them in kinks, they may not even get the chance to ask about SatNav... :?


"Options Hitler" - brilliant, been there. :lol:

I think my mileage will be the killer also, I guess we'll worry about that when the time comes. :wink:


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I shopped around for mine on Tuesday and picked up a cancellation with a delivery in October - have to go to Ayr for it though!

Good thing i've got friends in Glasgow to show it off to, otherwise it would have been pretty far.

Also gives me a test run back to London - i hope nothing goes wrong with it or i may be using roadside sooner than i hoped.


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

if i keep doing current mileage (20K a year) i may kill it before having the chance of selling it


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

My current A3 is black with red leather and black headlining a great combination is I say so myself. But for the TT I gave up interior luxuries to fund the S-tronic, maybe a future car may have both!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sane eric said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice spec, Red leather is the way forward.
> ...


With the iPod all you have access to is the first 6 playlists you can't select tracks from the stereo as it doesn't list them, all it shows is "Track 1"

Extended Magma, very pimp, I love my red leather 8) 8) 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Once I realised that the CD player plays MP3 and displays the tags from the MP3 files I dumped the iPOD and uprated to cd changer.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Excellent choice of spec there if I may say so!!! 
And even more bizarrely, ordered mine on the same day too!!!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

jbell said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Yes but you can create another 5 playlists just number them 1 through to 5....not ideal but works.. :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You'll love the magma when you see it, and so will the Missus 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Excellent choice of spec there if I may say so!!!
> And even more bizarrely, ordered mine on the same day too!!!


Ordered on same day but looks like you'll be getting yours some time before me - enjoy, you lucky devil.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Which dealer did you order from


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Sinclair Audi, Bridgend, South Wales. I thnk TTC are generally difficuly to come by at the moment.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

I ordered from the the same dealership but from the Swansea garage
Bridgend quoted a later delivery date


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

electech said:


> I ordered from the the same dealership but from the Swansea garage
> Bridgend quoted a later delivery date


Bridgend gave me a kind of end 07/early 08 expectation, but nothing confirmed. Hope to get a definite date end of August. Is your date definite?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you're not getting Magnetic Ride, then the "not so many blank switches" argument doesn't really hold - the Mag Ride button is on the far left, and the TPM one is on the far right. It'd look unbalanced if you just get TPM but not Mag Ride.

I think people get TPM mainly to get ride of the last remaining blank switch when they have Mag Ride. I certainly didn't get it because it works!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> I think people get TPM mainly to get ride of the last remaining blank switch when they have Mag Ride. I certainly didn't get it because it works!


 :lol:

Mmmmm, fair point, still gonna get it though. Although I am now thinking I should get the mag ride - just not sure I would appreciate it. I spend most (90%) of my time plodding up and down the motorway.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

sane eric said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > I think people get TPM mainly to get ride of the last remaining blank switch when they have Mag Ride. I certainly didn't get it because it works!
> ...


Yes, but hasn't Wales got some of the best driving roads in the UK??
Right on your doorstep!!!
Go on - you know you'd regret it otherwise!!!! :twisted:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Dammit! You are probably right, just thinking of some of the roads around Brecon.

Already been back on the configurator trying to see what I could drop for this, extended leather is looking favourite along with storage pack.....aaaaargh :?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

What to drop...

Having re-read your original post, you have had previous experience of Audi BOSE systems, and if you think it's worth it then I won't suggest that!  I personally found the BOSE system on the TT a bit underwhelming...

Don't drop extended leather - it does make the interior look a lot nicer! I've seen both the extended leather and the standard plastic trim, and I must say I am glad I added extended leather as an after-thought!

One thing though, please - get rid of the storage pack - it's about as worthless as Jade Goody! You can get it as an after-market addition from eBay for a few quid!

I'm never convinced about cruise control - I didn't get it, and if I did, it'd only be for the APR chanagable re-maps! :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

:lol:

Thanks for that, storage pack gone, and maybe cruise control, if I can get the MR in. I know what you are saying about Extended leather, I have recommended it to others after seeing it myself, so don't really want to see it go. I can see a budget increase on its way!

I got heated seats as I was told that they are a must with the leather in the winter, anyone got any thoughts? Then again, in the scheme of things, its only a few hundred quid. Going round in circles............


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally, I would drop the storage pack and cruise control..

You can get the cruise control fitted at the dealer in a few months if you really miss it, a think a few on here have done it..

I don't have the extended leather in mine and it's the one thing I really wish I had, the standard plastics do look cheap, it's the only thing that lets the cabin down.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

You live in Wales right? Get the heated seats, a few hundred quid to avoid a frozen arse in the winter is a no-brainer!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

EH..? But it's only cold for 10 seconds... like getting into a cold bed. Nah, drop the heated arse too in favour of mag ride for sure. Come to that, spec Alcantara, save 500 notes, a cold arse in winter and a burnt one in summer!

Agree that the storage should definitely go and although the cruise is perhaps a little more suited to your usage, but I'd bin that too personally


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Janitor said:


> EH..? But it's only cold for 10 seconds... like getting into a cold bed. Nah, drop the heated arse too in favour of mag ride for sure. Come to that, spec Alcantara, save 500 notes, a cold arse in winter and a burnt one in summer!
> 
> Agree that the storage should definitely go and although the cruise is perhaps a little more suited to your usage, but I'd bin that too personally


Oh dear........Dropping the heated seats means more blank switches though!!!!!! LOL
Decisions, Decisions!!!!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > EH..? But it's only cold for 10 seconds... like getting into a cold bed. Nah, drop the heated arse too in favour of mag ride for sure. Come to that, spec Alcantara, save 500 notes, a cold arse in winter and a burnt one in summer!
> ...


Ah ha yes, but not in such an obvious place :wink:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The heated seats switch don't live on the row of five switches behind the gearstick, so dropping them won't be as obvious as say, leaving the 5th button (TPM) out when you have Mag Ride! 

With regard to the seats - after much discussion on this forum (and you can read it all *here*), I went for black Alcantara with extended leather. Obviously you don't get the colour choices so it might not be for you...but if you do go for it, you'll save Â£800!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> ...but if you do go for it, you'll save Â£800!


'only' Â£550 isn't it Andy..? (according to the Audi config)

The black extended is still worth it even if speccing the Alcantara (IN MY HUMBLE OPINION!)


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

even less on a ttr only Â£450. But you are getting less leather!!!!


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Initialy Swansea quoted Jan/Feb 2008 but since then I have been told that
it might arrive this October.

If it does I will tell them that I dont want it until Jan 1st 08


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mmmmmm, getting a bit of a rep for being a shallow button fiend here. Thinking about MR.........


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the theory on TT2 options has taken form now Eric... if you want something to be worth it in terms of adding / retaining future values, then forget it - new cars lose money. Period

However, if it's YOUR car, bought by YOU for YOU, then get anything YOU want. The MR will repay you in spades on good roads, but be nigh on pointless if all you do is cruise the Motorway day in, day out

In my opinion (TPM aside) it's got nothing to do with buttons


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but if you do go for it, you'll save Â£800!
> ...


Totally agree on the extended leather comment - get it regardless of what seat material you choose...the interior feels so much nicer with it. I think the plastic doesn't do a Â£30k car justice.

And the Â£800 figure comes from creative accounting - if you drop leather, you can also drop heated seats (another Â£250 on top of the Â£550 for the leather seats, hence Â£800) - in fact, you'd be insane not to, as Alcantara retains heat better than leather! 

And no, I'm not an accountant, nor am I training to be one!


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Can the heaters in the seats be fitted later if you find the seats too cold


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

No, but seriously, don't worry about it


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> I think the theory on TT2 options has taken form now Eric... if you want something to be worth it in terms of adding / retaining future values, then forget it - new cars lose money. Period
> 
> However, if it's YOUR car, bought by YOU for YOU, then get anything YOU want. The MR will repay you in spades on good roads, but be nigh on pointless if all you do is cruise the Motorway day in, day out
> 
> In my opinion (TPM aside) it's got nothing to do with buttons


Agree with all this, and thanks for confirming my thoughts on motorway driving and mag ride, although I appreciate mag ride is really what this kind of car should be all about. Options adding/retaining value - agree that this is a foolish position to hold, I would only say that some options would make a car easier to sell.

Thanks for all the other views as well - this forum is brilliant and exactly what the internet should be about.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > I think the theory on TT2 options has taken form now Eric... if you want something to be worth it in terms of adding / retaining future values, then forget it - new cars lose money. Period
> ...


Indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



sane eric said:


> Thanks for all the other views as well - this forum is brilliant and exactly what the internet should be about.


Indeed once again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

After being on holiday all week, I picked up my car at 3pm Friday afternoon, just updating my first thread for posterity.

Timeline:

19 Jul :: Ordered TTC 2.0 
04 Sep :: Production confirmed 
14 Sep :: BW = 42 confirmed 
10 Oct :: Checkpoint 8, awaiting transportation to docks (2 'ish weeks to go?) 
23 Oct :: It's on the ship, Grimsby bound 
26 Oct :: In transit to the dealer 
2 Nov :: Got it.

Pick up was good, dealer good, car is good.

Pics to follow when I sort out my camera.

Can't stop smiling.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Pleased as punch for you mate!!
Looking forward to reading your initial impressions and seeing some pics too!!
Although, clearly not this weekend, as I'm sure you'll be too busy doing something else rather than sitting infront of a computer!!!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats on the car! Looking forward to some pics! Have a great weekend out and about in the new ride!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeay! Good stuff Mr Eric [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Had mine since Wednesday (yeah, the virtual fiver is firmly in the wallet )... did 300 miles in six hours, but not turned a wheel in anger since! ...there is good reason though... you'll find out why pretty soon

Looking forward to reading your appraisal. Enjoy!


----------

